# Long-range weather forecasts?



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Does anyone know of a place to get long-range weather forecasts? I'm wondering, of course, about the prospects of rain on Halloween here in the SF Bay Area. We've been lucky for the past several years, but ya never know. I figure that if I have some idea of what to expect, I can at least have a contingency plan in place. Thanks!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I found this, but without paying the 6 bucks fee, it only went to Oct 20th..
http://www.dryday.com/
Not sure how accurate it is though.


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

I too have been worrying about this. Our House haunt is really low budget, so we can't weatherproof everything. I doubt many people would even show up, making this whole month a waste.


----------



## Catbert (Jul 20, 2007)

*Halloween Weather*

So what is the weather look like on halloween for you guys. Where I live it will rain the day before, and the day after, but it's always perfect weather on halloween.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Catbert said:


> So what is the weather look like on halloween for you guys. Where I live it will rain the day before, and the day after, but it's always perfect weather on halloween.


Are you psychic? Just guessing or have an inside source?
Ask me the day before Halloween. Our forecasts can change hourly so I don't make predictions or hold to any of the long range forecasts.
If our trend holds out though, we should be pretty good. Haven't had a rainy night in several years.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Now ya did it gone and ruined our perfect streek


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Go find a bookstore and look in the Farmer's Almanac. Somehow, it's pretty accurate year after year, at least for my area. Not sure how they do it. Or go here http://www.almanac.com/


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

BuriedAlive said:


> Go find a bookstore and look in the Farmer's Almanac. Somehow, it's pretty accurate year after year, at least for my area. Not sure how they do it. Or go here http://www.almanac.com/


Cripes! It's calling for cold rain and snow! Damn farmers!


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

abrcrombe said:


> I doubt many people would even show up, making this whole month a waste.


I'm in San Diego, I'll come and see it. But you'll have to stop by my front yard haunt. It's only fair.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

The Weather Channel may help also ( weather.com ), but anything over seven days is just a guess. I haven't been able to use my fog machines for the last two years due to wind and rain.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> I found this, but without paying the 6 bucks fee, it only went to Oct 20th..
> http://www.dryday.com/
> Not sure how accurate it is though.


The link goes to October 25th now.


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

35 days in advance may require a crystal ball.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

As accurate as our weather people are you may as well stand outside and look for yourself. If you go outside and it's raining then you're on the upper end of a 50/50 chance for rain!!! Hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Yeah, I know what you mean, Beth! Weather forecasters are a lot like like priests - most of what they say you have to take on faith.


----------

